# Lockscreen on liberty



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've flashed v2 twice so far, and the lockscreen has disappeared both times within the hour. Is there a fix? What did i do wrong?

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This happened to me when exiting sleep. Only a full wipe fixed it. But soon broke again

Sent from my YACK


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 14, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> This happened to me when exiting sleep. Only a full wipe fixed it. But soon broke again
> 
> Sent from my YACK


 guess I just can't use sleep then. Hmmmm.

Sent from my potted plant running Liberty 3


----------

